# 3,200 Rolls of Rock-n-Roll History: Undeveloped!



## cgw (Mar 24, 2022)

Sometimes think I'm posting too much of this stuff but I like the inmates here. Simply think it might interest, amuse, stimulate those among the TPF crew who might otherwise miss some solid gold. This one grabbed me:









						Photographer's 3,200 Undeveloped Film Rolls Hold History of Rock 'n' Roll
					

Photographer Charles Daniels shot the most famous rock 'n' roll bands starting in the 1960s. He now has over 3,200 undeveloped film rolls.




					petapixel.com


----------



## Rickbb (Mar 24, 2022)

There is some real gold in that, can’t wait to see the gems.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 25, 2022)

I'll admit there might be some real R&R history in there but are there any plans to develop anything in this century?
If there are 3200 undeveloped rolls since the 60's, can't be a lot of motivation to start developing now?!?!
SS


----------



## Rickbb (Mar 25, 2022)

The end of the article talks about a company working with them and how they will proceed. Seems to be moving forward.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 25, 2022)

At work we had a lady bring in 160 rolls of 20-30 year old C-41 last week that she had laying around the house as she puts it. 90% looked like sunglasses (heavy base fog) and the colors were way off to the point some we had to convert to BW to get any contrast out of them. 

At least most if not all of this guys film is BW which if done carefully can still yield good results.


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks good, $55,000 of the $40,000 goal. So over the top and some history is being rescued. Guy was good and smart and he had some amazing access. A wonderful combination.


----------

